# Foxconn Netbox NT-A3500



## Darksaber (May 21, 2011)

Foxconn has made some waves with their compact but very capable ION based NT-330I Netbox back in 2010. Now, almost a year later the market has evolved and Foxconn is sending their newest version into the race. The NT-A3500 is based on the AMD Fusion platform, aiming to be faster, cooler and quieter.

*Show full review*


----------



## Aevum (Jun 5, 2011)

I have noticed that a remote control is listed between the accesories. 
Does the board/case have a built in IR receptor which can be used as a snowflake/WMC remote reciver or does it require an external dungle ?


----------



## MoZZaD (Jun 21, 2011)

No IR receiver inside. You need to connect a separate dongle that comes with the remote.


----------

